# 1930s home In Netherlands hallway advice



## Neogie (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all, nice to be here. This is my first post.

I have a new home and doing it up myself. My husband hates painting so i do it all. I did my livingroom and very happy with results. Now its hallway.

Idea: keep dark grey borders and colour on stairs.

Paint tiles in a classical grey and cream motif stencil.

Bought pistachio paint colour for walls. 

Stuck with ideas of meter cabinet, wood frontdoor, and stair rail.

Could possibly paint stairs or the backing of stairs.

Any ideas would be much appreciated. 

I attached pics of my ugly hallway and my livingroom (it walks from hallway) that is finished that has 2 different walls on either side. 

Thanks ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely home and welcome to the forums.

On the colors, its not going to be very helpful to your questions, but I like the current colors. Maybe something new on the steps, but I like the tile color and am not a fan of painted tiles.


----------

